# Pontoon Boat Rental @ Berlin or other lake?



## pipkin2000 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have family coming in from out of state in early June. I would like to have a one day rental of a pontoon boat, preferably at Berlin Lake or other close to Stark County. Anyone have any suggestions on marina's or boat rental locations I can contact???

Thanks


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

piedmont does so does seneca and i think tapen does portage does
i want to say westbranch may have a few but most lakes are limited in the numbers they have

contact the state parks just click on a lake you want all the info will come up about facilities even if it dosent list boat rental some private places on the lake do rent boats the park office can give you the number
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parks/


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I know Portage rents them. I can get you the number if you are interested.

Gene


----------



## Trolling D3 (Jun 10, 2006)

You can rent boats at lake Milton off of rt. 18. I believe it is called Millers Bait and Tackle. Milton is only about five min. from Berlin.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

The marina at West Branch does have some rentals. At Berlin, I think Dutch Harbor Marina would be a possibility.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Atwood Lake-East Marina does, don't have the number handy, but know they have them. Can't say the same about Berlin...


----------



## pipkin2000 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks Guys, I appreciate the responses.


----------



## wickford (Oct 25, 2005)

Atwood East, and West Marina both rent Pontoons...330-364-4703


----------

